# hi im new here.x



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

hi i would just like to say hello.i have a 11 month old cat whos pregnant and due about may 10th.we tried our best to keep her in the house when she was on heat but she got out!!!there was a cat outside who had been hanging around for the day and as soon as she was out he made a play for her which has left her pregnant.ive worked the dates out and it looks like she is due may 10th.ive put her a nesting box out with a soft towel and newspaper in for her.any other advice would be most appreciated.lisa.x


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

How come you didn't neuter her beforehand?  She could have been done from 6 months old.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lisat.x said:


> hi i would just like to say hello.i have a 11 month old cat whos pregnant and due about may 10th.we tried our best to keep her in the house when she was on heat but she got out!!!there was a cat outside who had been hanging around for the day and as soon as she was out he made a play for her which has left her pregnant.ive worked the dates out and it looks like she is due may 10th.ive put her a nesting box out with a soft towel and newspaper in for her.any other advice would be most appreciated.lisa.x


It is a shame she is pregnant so young, will you be getting her spayed when the kittens are old enough? She could have been spayed at 6 months at the latest 

Anyway, whats done is done  Make sure you have some money put aside in case anything goes wrong with the birth, and naturally keep her inside until she is spayed once the kittens are born.

Make sure you get yourself some accurate kitchen scales as the kittens will need to be weighed every day once they are born to make sure they gain around 10g a day. Some kitten milk replacer is always good to have on hand if a kitten is struggling or not feeding from mum.

Naturally make sure that no other cats can access the house in that time, or get out


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

hi thank u for the warm welcome.yes she was due to be done by vets.the vets wanted to be sure on dates of heat so she was inside the house until she was but got out of a window which 1 of my girls had left open as it was a hot day!!!she went thru to neighbour garden and tried calling her back and shaking treats for her but she wouldnt jump back over the fence and the tom got her before we did.and yes she definatly will be in the house until she is ready to be done by the vets.x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Argh forgot something incredibly important. Kittens need to stay with mum until 12 weeks, and should have 2 vaccinations before they leave to new homes (at 9 weeks and 12 weeks)

Please do not let them leave before this age. They are very vulnerable and need to learn how to be cats, so 12 weeks is how long they should stay. I would also encourage whoever the kittens go to to get them neutered to avoid them in turn having more kittens.


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

hi thanks for the info.is it best to weigh at a certain time of day or just the same time each day?im with the vets on the healthy scheme set up so they on hand all the time so there if needed.x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lisat.x said:


> hi thanks for the info.is it best to weigh at a certain time of day or just the same time each day?im with the vets on the healthy scheme set up so they on hand all the time so there if needed.x


The same time each day should be fine.

What is your cat eating at the moment? She should be on a very high protein diet, the highest meat content you can find. I ave found pet shops pretty limited on this front but zooplus.com and http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/112132-z-wet-food-cats.html this link will help you to pick a really good food for your cats. If you feed your mum cat alongside the kittens they will eventually start walking in it and licking it off their paws to help with the weaning.


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

shes still on whiskas kitten meat and whiskas dry food.she was gonna change onto adult food but i read on a website to feed mum on kitten food anyway then kittens will have it.please correct if wrong.she doesnt eat a major lot of food to be honest she quite a small cat (apart from her bulge belly).x


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

lisat.x said:


> shes still on whiskas kitten meat and whiskas dry food.she was gonna change onto adult food but i read on a website to feed mum on kitten food anyway then kittens will have it.please correct if wrong.she doesnt eat a major lot of food to be honest she quite a small cat (apart from her bulge belly).x


Kitten food is a bit of a, hmm, marketing thing  There is everything you need for a kitten in adult food. You can keep her on kitten food for sure whilst shes preggo, but I personally would go for a higher quality kitten food as whiskas isnt the best nutritionally.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

lisat.x said:


> ive put her a nesting box out with a soft towel and newspaper in for her


Just clarifying you don't mean 'outside' out  You seem to have gotten alot of good advice already  All I can add is to read up on how to assist in the birth if needed such as opening the sac/cutting the cord/resuscitating the kitten and so on on the off chance you need to. Jot down the number of your nearest vet and emergency vet just incase aswell and if the kittens need topped up or anything they should be fine until you get to the vet and get supplied with what you need and taught how to feed. Hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy/delivery for kitty and babies! Please do keep us updated


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> How come you didn't neuter her beforehand?  She could have been done from 6 months old.


can be done from 3months in some places now :001_smile:



lisat.x said:


> shes still on whiskas kitten meat and whiskas dry food.she was gonna change onto adult food but i read on a website to feed mum on kitten food anyway then kittens will have it.please correct if wrong.she doesnt eat a major lot of food to be honest she quite a small cat (apart from her bulge belly).x


you say she is quite small? In this case you need to watch her very closey as she may need a c-section, have a good £700 put aside for this, find as as much as you can as it isnt easy, take a good few days off of work befroe she is due & 2 weeks after, id actually say the entire time, but I know that isnt possible for some people.

DO NOT let her outside now nor until she is spayed after as she can get pregnant right away!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

How many are you expecting? mine had ker kittens a week and a half ago but she needed a c-section for the last kitten as her uterus had stopped contracting, mum and kitten were fine 

just a warning because if I hadn't known she was having 5-6 kittens, I maybe wouldn't have thought there was one still in there after she'd had 4 of them 

Also, if you have a good vet they may allow you to do a payment plan like mine did (c-section cost £345 and kitten flea spray was another £20, plus the 2 check-ups for mum for stitches), just a warning as it can happen, if i hadn't come on here I wouldn't have been aware of it


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> can be done from 3months in some places now :001_smile:
> 
> you say she is quite small? In this case you need to watch her very closey as she may need a c-section, have a good £700 put aside for this, find as as much as you can as it isnt easy, take a good few days off of work befroe she is due & 2 weeks after, id actually say the entire time, but I know that isnt possible for some people.
> 
> DO NOT let her outside now nor until she is spayed after as she can get pregnant right away!


It was on the news this morning I think about kittens being spayed from 10weeks  spose a lot of it depends on whether the vet will do it or not, I personally would get them spayed early before they go to their new homes, as cats protection have a lot of offers on, my mum got hers done at a local vet for £5 a cat (they were a male and female stray she'd taken in and had already paid for a third on full price) so it's very helpful


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

loz83 said:


> It was on the news this morning I think about kittens being spayed from 10weeks  spose a lot of it depends on whether the vet will do it or not, I personally would get them spayed early before they go to their new homes, as cats protection have a lot of offers on, my mum got hers done at a local vet for £5 a cat (they were a male and female stray she'd taken in and had already paid for a third on full price) so it's very helpful


if you can find a vet willing to do it at 12 weeks neutering before new homes would be possible. My vet personally doesnt do any neutering before 6 months.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> if you can find a vet willing to do it at 12 weeks neutering before new homes would be possible. My vet personally doesnt do any neutering before 6 months.


Alot of vets don't. Will help alot when it becomes common practice I think.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> if you can find a vet willing to do it at 12 weeks neutering before new homes would be possible. My vet personally doesnt do any neutering before 6 months.


my vet wont do em that early either, I know with males, as long as the 'nuts' are big enough they can do it quite young, but the earliest iv ever found them to do spaying for females is 5 and a half months at a push


----------



## michelleandjohn (Apr 18, 2011)

hi there

we are new on here too. our first litter is due any day so hopefully once this has happened we can help u a little more. 

michelle, john and luna


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> It was on the news this morning I think about kittens being spayed from 10weeks  spose a lot of it depends on whether the vet will do it or not, I personally would get them spayed early before they go to their new homes, as cats protection have a lot of offers on, my mum got hers done at a local vet for £5 a cat (they were a male and female stray she'd taken in and had already paid for a third on full price) so it's very helpful


yes some do it from 6 weeks old, if it stops people letting moggies outside by 'accident' id pay for it myself!! 

R.E 'flea spray' there shouldnt be any fleas in the home to start with, so use prevention on your adult cats, that way young kittens wont need chemicals on them


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

yes her nesting box is in the "house".my cat is on scheme with vets so she has regular flea treatment and regular wormin treatments so she should be free from them!!our vets wont do them especially thet early that why mine hadnt been dun as she had to have a heat cycle 1st thats why she was due to be done.
thank u for people who have offered a kind welcome and kind advice much appreciated.x


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lisat.x said:


> yes her nesting box is in the "house".my cat is on scheme with vets so she has regular flea treatment and regular wormin treatments so she should be free from them!!our vets wont do them especially thet early *that why mine hadnt been dun as she had to have a heat cycle 1st* thats why she was due to be done.


if this vet is in the UK could you name him or her please because i have never heard anything so strange and stupid. a vet saying a young cat has to go through a heat cycle before he or she will spay


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

lisat.x said:


> our vets wont do them especially thet early that why mine hadnt been dun as she had to have a heat cycle 1st thats why she was due to be done.


Good heavens, is that still being taught?!

Anyway, you've got the due date for the kittens, that's the most important thing. Just keep an eye on your cat and if you have questions nearer the time we will be here for you. Most cat births are quite straightforward, it's just that when things go wrong, things get expensive very quickly as Loz found out!

Liz


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

lizward said:


> Good heavens, is that still being taught?!
> 
> Anyway, you've got the due date for the kittens, that's the most important thing. Just keep an eye on your cat and if you have questions nearer the time we will be here for you. Most cat births are quite straightforward, it's just that when things go wrong, things get expensive very quickly as Loz found out!
> 
> Liz


definately !!!

and my vets have never said they need a heat cycle first, and ive been to 4 different ones in my time of have cats 

r u in the uk?


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

yes my vet is in uk and i was doing what i had been advised by my vet.i have vet number close by if there was to be any problems.thank u for all advice much appreciated.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

lisat.x said:


> yes my vet is in uk and i was doing what i had been advised by my vet.i have vet number close by if there was to be any problems.thank u for all advice much appreciated.


since this "advice" your vet is giving out is antiquated and dangerous, maybe you could see fit to posting the vets contact details here. i am sure many of the breeders and rescue workers on this forum would be more than willing to give him a call and educate him on 21st century practices


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

catsmum said:


> since this "advice" your vet is giving out is antiquated and dangerous, maybe you could see fit to posting the vets contact details here. i am sure many of the breeders and rescue workers on this forum would be more than willing to give him a call and educate him on 21st century practices


Absolutely. If you really object to putting it on this thread then would you please PM me the details? Thank you.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lisat.x said:


> yes her nesting box is in the "house".my cat is on scheme with vets so she has regular flea treatment and regular wormin treatments so she should be free from them!!our vets wont do them especially thet early that why mine hadnt been dun as she had to have a heat cycle 1st thats why she was due to be done.
> thank u for people who have offered a kind welcome and kind advice much appreciated.x


this is more for dogs, as cats done come into heat either, they have calls, and its best to neuter them before they become sexually active, which normally starts around 6months (in some cases eariler-younger)

so that surprises me that she only had one call at 11months, if she has only had one call, then Id be 1. with a new vet on speed dial, as cats need a min of 3 calls for their body to be mature enough to cope/have/look after kittens.

So Id call a local fosterer and ask them to teach you how to hand feed incase mum rejects them.


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

My vets generally don't neuter until 6 months but Kiera had her first call at 4 and a half months and we had her in the next week to be done so at least they are flexible.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

catzz said:


> My vets generally don't neuter until 6 months but Kiera had her first call at 4 and a half months and we had her in the next week to be done so at least they are flexible.


same happened with my sister in laws kitten, usually if they've had a call, everything is mature enough for them to spay them i think


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> same happened with my sister in laws kitten, usually if they've had a call, everything is mature enough for them to spay them i think


nope its best to do it before they call and become sexually mature, they can be neutered from 6 weeks in some places!

If anyone is Essex wants to know a place that will neuter from 12 weeks Ive just found 2 places PM me


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> nope its best to do it before they call and become sexually mature, they can be neutered from 6 weeks in some places!
> 
> If anyone is Essex wants to know a place that will neuter from 12 weeks Ive just found 2 places PM me


Oh yes, I know that, I just wondered if thats when vets are happy to spay early, as we said earlier, a lot wont do it earlier than 6 months


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

loz83 said:


> Oh yes, I know that, I just wondered if thats when vets are happy to spay early, as we said earlier, a lot wont do it earlier than 6 months


to be honest most are more then happy to do it a few weeks earlier, you just have to ask!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I think some vets are just happy to spay early, regardless of whether a cat has been through a call. 

Considering so many paediatric neuters are carried out, particularly in the states, I dont think anything needs to 'mature' in order to be removed.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

catsmum said:


> since this "advice" your vet is giving out is antiquated and dangerous, maybe you could see fit to posting the vets contact details here. i am sure many of the breeders and rescue workers on this forum would be more than willing to give him a call and educate him on 21st century practices





gskinner123 said:


> Absolutely. If you really object to putting it on this thread then would you please PM me the details? Thank you.


same here, would be more than happy to call the original posters vet IF she provides us with contact details. here or in private message.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

my vet does the spay/neturing on a weight base rather than a age basis 
Is this normal?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> my vet does the spay/neturing on a weight base rather than a age basis
> Is this normal?


yep thats fine, they can be done from 6weeks of age, so going by weight is what most vets do now!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> my vet does the spay/neturing on a weight base rather than a age basis
> Is this normal?


Yes, I think that's pretty normal 

If that was the case with the OP's cat, with the vet considering her not of sufficient bodyweight/well grown enough to be spayed, then I wouldn't fancy her chances with a pregnancy


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> my vet does the spay/neturing on a weight base rather than a age basis
> Is this normal?


Yes, it's perfectly normal. My vet is the same 



gskinner123 said:


> Yes, I think that's pretty normal
> 
> *If that was the case with the OP's cat, with the vet considering her not of sufficient bodyweight/well grown enough to be spayed, then I wouldn't fancy her chances with a pregnancy *


What a horrendous thought. So sad and so, so unnecessary. I sincerely hope that this is not the case


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

If you lot want to educate the vets in my area I would be fine with that but harrassing OP for details of the vet might backfire on her if they're the only nearby ones and you make them aware that she is the reason they're getting yelled at down the phone.

OP it might have been that you missed the first call and your cat got pregnant on her second one. My cat that's at my moms was a silent caller (doesn't excuse her 2nd litter) so it is possible. There shouldn't be any problem getting her spayed after the kittens are here so the best thing is focussing on keeping the girl healthy and giving her the best chances to have a safe and healthy delivery. Please PM me if you would like help, I don't know much but I can direct you to people that do


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratch said:


> If you lot want to educate the vets in my area I would be fine with that but harrassing OP for details of the vet might backfire on her if they're the only nearby ones and you make them aware that she is the reason they're getting yelled at down the phone.


excuse me!

but who exactly are you referring to when you accuse "you lot of harassing the OP" ?

Apart from referring to posters as "you lot", which is just plain rude,

I *politely suggested* to the OP if she posted his details that no doubt forum breeders and rescue workers would be willing to contact the vet and bring him up to speed on what 99.9% of UK vets are practicing. Gskinner agreed with this and also offered to *call* the OP's vet and *talk to *him or her.

*No one "hassled" the OP and and no one suggested yelling down the phone*.

What a stupid, uuncessarry and inflamatory comment

Please get your facts straight before you accuse people with polite and helpful suggestions of harrasment and abuse via the telephone!

You are bang out of order!


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

thank u gratch.
i decided to just read advice and not post for advice.
yes maybe she was a silent caller but sayin that when she did call and got pregnant we definatly heard her!!shame she didnt listen and hear me calling her back over the fence!!and she will be for certain done after kittens are here and she recovered.shes making herself very comfy in her madeup box,sleeping well in it.im keeping a very close eye on her too.ill pm u if need be thank u very much.x


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I apologise if you took offence but I think your post is over-reacting and going to exasperate the situation. Fair enough if that was the intent, there were just several posts insisiting that she posts the details of her vet, what was I to think? No one clarified it, there were only angrily worded posts. Again, I apologise. Best we keep back on the topic before this gets out of hand.


Finally, another apology.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratch said:


> I apologise if you took offence but I think your post is over-reacting and going to exasperate the situation. Fair enough if that was the intent, there were just several posts insisiting that she posts the details of her vet, what was I to think? No one clarified it, there were only angrily worded posts. Again, I apologise. Best we keep back on the topic before this gets out of hand.
> 
> Finally, another apology.


the only post that is over reacting is your post previous to this one

all that had been offered were polite offers of help, there were no angrily worded posts, clarification was not needed, no one INSITED at any point that she posts her vets details

you chose to view those polite offers of help as "you lot harassing the OP and yelling down the phone at a vet"

if this goes off topic or gets out of hand, well frankly you only have your self to blame with your misguided attempts at mediating when no mediation was needed and throwing insults where none were necessary


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

catsmum said:


> the only post that is over reacting is your post previous to this one
> 
> all that had been offered were polite offers of help, there were no angrily worded posts, clarification was not needed, no one INSITED at any point that she posts her vets details
> 
> ...


Again, I apologised. That's the last I will say on the matter, other than I also apologise to anyone else that took offence. Now there is no need to keep on at this and we can go back to the OP requiring assistance.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Again, I apologised. That's the last I will say on the matter, other than I also apologise to anyone else that took offence. Now there is no need to keep on at this and we can go back to the OP requiring assistance.


you mean that is the last you will say on the matter *after* you left me a red blob with negative reputation points

how childish

i will however wear the red blob you so kindly supplied me with, with pride

feel free to drop this any time you wish, but do understand when you reply, the chance is high that i will too


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

catsmum said:


> you mean that is the last you will say on the matter *after* you left me a red blob with negative reputation points
> 
> how childish
> 
> ...


What is a red blob and negative reputation points - can you earn positive ones as well? (still new to the forum)

OP, I hope the birthing goes smoothly for your cat, her kittens and for you. I don't think I could deal with the responsibility of cat birthing or trying to rehome the kittens afterwards so I hope you get lots of good advice on both aspects.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Lumboo said:


> What is a red blob and negative reputation points - can you earn positive ones as well? (still new to the forum)
> 
> OP, I hope the birthing goes smoothly for your cat, her kittens and for you. I don't think I could deal with the responsibility of cat birthing or trying to rehome the kittens afterwards so I hope you get lots of good advice on both aspects.


Negative rep can be given on a post people disapprove of, always best to give the reason WHY you disapprove instea of leaving it blank. You can also give positive rep for one you agree with. It's the little balance symbol between the post number and report button  No one but you can see when you have received negative rep and you can view your rep by either clicking the scale on your own posts or by going to 'edit profile'.


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Negative rep can be given on a post people disapprove of, always best to give the reason WHY you disapprove instea of leaving it blank. You can also give positive rep for one you agree with. It's the little balance symbol between the post number and report button  No one but you can see when you have received negative rep and you can view your rep by either clicking the scale on your own posts or by going to 'edit profile'.


Thanks Gatch - just read comments to my posts I never knew I had :001_smile:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Here we go again :Yawn:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Can I please ask that the Vet is not named on this thread! THis can cause us legal issues.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

catsmum said:


> since this "advice" your vet is giving out is antiquated and dangerous, maybe you could see fit to posting the vets contact details here. i am sure many of the breeders and rescue workers on this forum would be more than willing to give him a call and educate him on 21st century practices





gskinner123 said:


> Absolutely. If you really object to putting it on this thread then would you please PM me the details? Thank you.





catsmum said:


> same here, would be more than happy to call the original posters vet IF she provides us with contact details. here or in private message.





catsmum said:


> if this vet is in the UK could you name him or her please because i have never heard anything so strange and stupid. a vet saying a young cat has to go through a heat cycle before he or she will spay


Four posts asking for the vets details???? I'm sorry but as far as i am aware, isn't it classed as slander if she named the vet on a public post and said what a bad vet he/she is for the way they practise???

I'm sure you can get taken to court and that the site can get shut down for naming names.

Also, if polite helpfulness was intented, the posts should have been worded differently, as I also read them as angry posts, no offence intended but thats just the way they were read, things like this can easily be misinterpreted because they are just words on a screen


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

there will be no names mentioned on here or anywhere else.as i said earlier i am not posting for advice im just reading on backdated posts.im on page 48 think it is now.x


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Can I please ask that the Vet is not named on this thread! THis can cause us legal issues.


Think I should be a moderator


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate that passive/aggressive thing, Gratch  It's all very well apologising but appearing to back away gracefully from the very unfair comments you made isn't going to make anyone feel any better and it's *precisely* that sort of attitude on these sort of threads that makes them go belly up; accusing people of harrassing others and that some of us have insisted she pass on her vet details. You even suggest that 'we' would be shouting down the phone to the vet practice. Just so you know, I've managed not to resort to shouting abuse at anyone since way back when I was a stroppy kid.

I'm sure you know very well indeed why (in my case, I can't speak for other people) I asked the OP *politely* for her vet details either here or by pm. They were never, of course, going to be forthcoming. And you know exactly why.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

loz83 said:


> Four posts asking for the vets details???? I'm sorry but as far as i am aware, isn't it classed as slander if she named the vet on a public post and said what a bad vet he/she is for the way they practise???
> 
> I'm sure you can get taken to court and that the site can get shut down for naming names.
> 
> Also, if polite helpfulness was intented, the posts should have been worded differently, as I also read them as angry posts, no offence intended but thats just the way they were read, things like this can easily be misinterpreted because they are just words on a screen


Good grief, this gets worse. Can you point me to which part of my post, asking for the vet details, is anything less than absolutely polite?

Did the OP say the vet was a bad one?

Slander? What slander?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

lisat.x said:


> there will be no names mentioned on here or anywhere else.as i said earlier i am not posting for advice im just reading on backdated posts.im on page 48 think it is now.x


lisat there is good advice given when people stick to the topic. Please do PM me if you need any help. As I've said before I hardly know anything but I can direct you to people that will be more than happy to help and be objective rather than subjective


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Good grief, this gets worse. Can you point me to which part of my post, asking for the vet details, is anything less than absolutely polite?
> 
> Did the OP say the vet was a bad one?
> 
> Slander? What slander?


I meant if the vet were named on here, and people didn't agree with the way the vet practices, which some people, not naming any in particular, didn't agree with the vet, the vet will lose business, thats slander, not that anyone had slandered  it _would_ be slander if the vet were named, thats all


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I've just re-read the whole of this thread and simply cannot understand the mention of slander. The OP simply stated that her vet's standard practice was not to spay a female cat until it had been in call at least once. She never criticised this practice; never once criticised the vet. Nor did anyone else. The most that was stated was that it was unusual, outdated practice.

And if the OP chose - which if course was never going to happen - to pm the name of the vet practice... so? what? What's the problem?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Loz, that's not slander. Slander is, by definition, false or defamatory words spoken about someone. You can (if you want) criticise 'til the cows home, the vet's practice of not spaying until the cat's been in call.. I can criticise him/her 'til I'm blue in the face.. it's not, however, slander.


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I've just re-read the whole of this thread and simply cannot understand the mention of slander. The OP simply stated that her vet's standard practice was not to spay a female cat until it had been in call at least once. She never criticised this practice; never once criticised the vet. Nor did anyone else. The most that was stated was that it was unusual, outdated practice.
> 
> And if the OP chose - which if course was never going to happen - to pm the name of the vet practice... so? what? What's the problem?


Outdated/ or call to educate the vet does indicate to me that people were generally not impressed. By naming them, and the following comments which I am sure would have happened, COULD cause legal issues.
Please offer the OP constructive advice


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I hate that passive/aggressive thing, Gratch  It's all very well apologising but appearing to back away gracefully from the very unfair comments you made isn't going to make anyone feel any better and it's *precisely* that sort of attitude on these sort of threads that makes them go belly up; accusing people of harrassing others and that some of us have insisted she pass on her vet details. You even suggest that 'we' would be shouting down the phone to the vet practice. Just so you know, I've managed not to resort to shouting abuse at anyone since way back when I was a stroppy kid.


glad you spotted the passive agression too. an apology that goes like "I apologise BUT you WERE exasperating the situation, you WERE insisting on vet details, there WERE angrily worded posts, no one was offering clarification, and now drop it that I have had my say and get back on topic" is not an apology at all, it's a agression in the passive form and certainly doesnt fool anyone



gskinner123 said:


> I'm sure you know very well indeed why (in my case, I can't speak for other people) I asked the OP *politely* for her vet details either here or by pm. They were never, of course, going to be forthcoming. And you know exactly why.


well I am not aware what you think, but reading between the lines of course I think the OPs vet never uttered the words about a cat needing to have a heat season before being neutered, which is why the details will never be forthcoming as no vet in this day and age would ever say that. some people with accidental (deliberate!) litters use the "my child left the door open" excuse, some use the "money was tight" excuse, some use the "i was only following my vets advice" excuse. all thinly veiled attempts to detract from the truth that they deliberately breed moggies so posters with scruples wont question them on their moggy breeding.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

sue&harvey said:


> Outdated/ or call to educate the vet does indicate to me that people were generally not impressed. By naming them, and the following comments which I am sure would have happened, COULD cause legal issues.
> Please offer the OP constructive advice


that works two ways

if i have deliberately breed my moggy cat, and want help off the posters on here, but need an "excuse" as to why my cat got pregnant as i dont want to admit to deliberately breeding moggies

what is easier than blaming the vet and making out like its his fault my cat got pregnant because he wouldnt neuter before she had a heat cycle


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Outdated/ or call to educate the vet does indicate to me that people were generally not impressed. By naming them, and the following comments which I am sure would have happened, COULD cause legal issues.
> Please offer the OP constructive advice


I think the OP is getting lots of advice from the likes of Loz and Gratch. I don't really have anything to add to that.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I think the OP is getting lots of advice from the likes of Loz and Gratch. I don't really have anything to add to that.


Honestly you weren't adding any advice at all. OP is getting advice from the 'likes of us' because people who know better aren't willing to be objective and give advice. Honestly, is it so difficult to ignore the thread if you aren't going to be constructive? Again this is just resulting in arguments and going off topic. Apologies to the OP! Since I've already told the OP to PM if she feels the need I will refrain from derailing this further.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

catsmum said:


> well I am not aware what you think, but reading between the lines of course I think the OPs vet never uttered the words about a cat needing to have a heat season before being neutered


Of course s/he bloody well didn't. If there's any possible slander here one might say it (and I'm only putting it forwards as a possibility, you understand) was the OP who has slandered the vet in question. I'm sure s/he would just love his/her name connected with such outmoded practice. In fact, I'm not sure it was 'in mode' ...ever.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

But no one has actually given advice, except to berate the OP as to why she didnt get her cat neutered, either her vet has 'strange and stupid' pratices or to say she lied about the vet and deliberately got a moggie pregnant.

No constructive advice has been given yet, again, and this thread will get moved again like so many others have been. No where on her does it say 'advice for pedigree cat breeders only', and if the OP has come for advice from people that have been through a cat birth, then she is being responsible no matter whether it was deliberate or not


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Honestly you weren't adding any advice at all.


Sorry, I don't know what you're talking about?  That's what I did say - that I wasn't adding any advice.

And in all sincerity, I used the term "the likes of" as I just didn't want to exclude any else here who'd given advice; it was just your and Loz's screen name that came to mind as the most recent posters.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you're talking about? That's what I did say - that I wasn't adding any advice.
> 
> And in all sincerity, I used the term "the likes of" as I just didn't want to exclude any else here who'd given advice; it was just your and Loz's screen name that came to mind as the most recent posters.


Well then, not being passive aggressive, I am genuinely sorry for implying you implied otherwise. God arguing can get confusing sometimes and we see slights in everything.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

loz83 said:


> But no one has actually given advice, except to berate the OP as to why she didnt get her cat neutered, either her vet has 'strange and stupid' pratices or to say she lied about the vet and deliberately got a moggie pregnant.
> 
> No constructive advice has been given yet, again, and this thread will get moved again like so many others have been. No where on her does it say 'advice for pedigree cat breeders only', and if the OP has come for advice from people that have been through a cat birth, then she is being responsible no matter whether it was deliberate or not


What? You and Gratch have given her loads of help and constructive advice. I think Gratch is even in contact with the OP through PM.

I'm sorry if you don't like my contribution to this thread. I'm sure you;ve better things to do than search back through my previous posts on different threads but I think you'll find I always try to offer helop and advice where I can, whether the kittens are pedigree or not. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Of course s/he bloody well didn't. If there's any possible slander here one might say it (and I'm only putting it forwards as a possibility, you understand) was the OP who has slandered the vet in question. I'm sure s/he would just love his/her name connected with such outmoded practice. In fact, I'm not sure it was 'in mode' ...ever.


agree, I would bet my last pound that the vet never uttered these words

but my offer still stands to call the practice up and verify

if need be by just asking if i can bring my 6 month old kitten in to be neutered

its quite terrible that people would shift the blame for their deliberate moggy breeding on to a vet


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Guys you are all VERY knowledgeable, and I know also (rightly so) VERY passionate about good breeding ethics and the state of the rescues. 

BUT this is often over shaddowed by the way you come across. Has it occoured to you that some people may not have researched pet ownership to the degree many of us has? Has it not occoured that they may have done what their parents did? and their gran parents? Has it ocoured to you that many may come up with an "excuse" due to the way people reply. Mabey they are made to feel small, therefore don't feel they can say "ok sorry I knew no better"? 

There was an offer of a thread to be stickied, about educating the GP into better ways of looking after their pets. Many of you thought this was not a good idea, as each case is different. 

I am not saying people shouldn't be educated, but mabey many more would stick around, if you softened your responses slightly, however frustrating, and all too common these sorts of threads happen. 

Mabey a thread which is well tagged would be good, hopefully it would come high up in google and your knowledge may help people who stumble across. 

Food for though for all of us


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> What? You and Gratch have given her loads of help and constructive advice. I think Gratch is even in contact with the OP through PM.
> 
> I'm sorry if you don't like my contribution to this thread. I'm sure you;ve better things to do than search back through my previous posts on different threads but I think you'll find I always try to offer helop and advice where I can, whether the kittens are pedigree or not. Makes no difference to me.


I know you do, and you've given me some fantastic advice , and to be honest it shouldn't make a difference to anyone, just sometimes when a thread is added re:a pregnant cat, the minute some members find out its not a pedigree breeding, the thread goes off on a massive tangent and argument about why wasn't it neutered etc etc, usually by the time someone gets here its too late to do anything, and the arguments are not needed, i'm sure you'll agree


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Honestly you weren't adding any advice at all. OP is getting advice from the 'likes of us' because people who know better aren't willing to be objective and give advice. Honestly, is it so difficult to ignore the thread if you aren't going to be constructive? Again this is just resulting in arguments and going off topic. Apologies to the OP! Since I've already told the OP to PM if she feels the need I will refrain from derailing this further.


If I asked you kindly not to post on breeding thread again would you oblige? No? (answer for you because I know the answer) ... then stop trying to tell other people what to post and when to post it!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

catsmum said:


> agree, I would bet my last pound that the vet never uttered these words
> 
> but my offer still stands to call the practice up and verify
> 
> ...


Does it not occur to you why they may feel they have to lie about how/why their cat got pregnant??? 

From some of the responses on here i'm really not surprised why, as it really can make you feel awful when someone makes out you're a bad owner. It possibly also prevents a lot of members returning as they dont want to read what people have put about them, which I can totally understand but doesn't help the cats or kittens in the long run


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

loz83 said:


> Does it not occur to you why they may feel they have to lie about how/why their cat got pregnant???
> 
> From some of the responses on here i'm really not surprised why, as it really can make you feel awful when someone makes out you're a bad owner. It possibly also prevents a lot of members returning as they dont want to read what people have put about them, which I can totally understand but doesn't help the cats or kittens in the long run


then she should at least have the decency to use an excuse that wouldnt harm a vets career or reputation. oh i dunno what, the same old excuses are trod out here all the time, the kid left the door open, or was waiting for pay day to get the cat neutered, or visitors arrived and the cat just shot out. at least with all those excuses a profession and a professional is not getitng the blame hung on them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

loz83 said:


> Does it not occur to you why they may feel they have to lie about how/why their cat got pregnant???
> 
> From some of the responses on here i'm really not surprised why, as it really can make you feel awful when someone makes out you're a bad owner. It possibly also prevents a lot of members returning as they dont want to read what people have put about them, which I can totally understand but doesn't help the cats or kittens in the long run


You know I'm tired of reading this kind of thing.

Can you explain why people who have been a memeber of the forums for a while let their moggies get pregnant then? If we make people feel so bad why would anyone be stupid enough to let that happen? and then why do they not get their cat spayed as soon as they realise what's happened?

It's more a case of 'the truth hurts' and these people trying to blame others for their own STUPID actions.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

no-ones getting blamed for anything, because no-one was named  and all we're working on here are assumptions, there is no proof to anything so we shouldn't be assuming anything either  

Think we should go back to the topic at hand now, because this has got way out of line and I wouldn't be surprised if this is moved by this evening


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> You know I'm tired of reading this kind of thing.
> 
> Can you explain why people who have been a memeber of the forums for a while let their moggies get pregnant then? If we make people feel so bad why would anyone be stupid enough to let that happen? and then why do they not get their cat spayed as soon as they realise what's happened?
> 
> It's more a case of 'the truth hurts' and these people trying to blame others for their own STUPID actions.


I dont understand why they're stupid?

Its not up to anyone to dictate that only pedigree cats should be bred because it is ethical. Moggie pregnancies happen, deal with it, its not going to stop happening and theres always going to be someone asking for advice, even when we're all dead and gone its still gonna happen.

Yes the rescue centres are full, yes people should have their cats spayed, but if they dont, and the inevitable happens, this forum is here to help them out, which is the point of it I thought


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Just to clarify. I'm not particularly comfortable with the fact that the OP may have lied about her vet. I'm not saying she did; what I'm saying is that it remains a distinct possibility in my mind. The reason I see things that way is that it would be highly unusual - not to say completely unheard of - for a vet to advise such a practice. 

I know I'm sounding very harsh but, believe me, nobody is up for cutting people some slack more than I am. But I can't stand the thought of people treating me like an idiot and/or trying pull the wool over my eyes; I tend to have a bad reaction to that. Others here may be comfortable in spending their time helping someone who has possibly blatently lied to shift blame. I am not.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Giving advice is fine, but these people deserve to know the idiocy of their actions.

Mistakes should not happen. Deliberate moggy matings should not happen. People are bloody selfish and are either too lazy to spay or want kittens cos they are cute.

The majority of pedigree breeders breed for themselves, to better the breed, and sell those that don't fit the programme. They research, they know the breed of their cat and don't claim it's something they're not. They health test. Etc. There is simply no comparison between a responsible pedigree breeder and a moggy back yard breeder.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

loz83 said:


> I dont understand why they're stupid?
> 
> Its not up to anyone to dictate that only pedigree cats should be bred because it is ethical. Moggie pregnancies happen, deal with it, its not going to stop happening and theres always going to be someone asking for advice, even when we're all dead and gone its still gonna happen.
> 
> Yes the rescue centres are full, yes people should have their cats spayed, but if they dont, and the inevitable happens, this forum is here to help them out, which is the point of it I thought


You can't be serious!  

So am I to take from that your story about how your girl became pregnant was made up?


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

can i just say i asked for sum advice (bad mistake that was)i have not lied to any1 and i havent tried to shift the blame onto any1 either!! i have in fact collected alot of good advice from the older posts on here so thank u for that.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

This thread is about no one other than the OP seeking advice, loz83 shouldn't be targeted for basically saying we should keep on topic. I'm sure a mod will be along to say the same thing a few times in futility before having to close the thread.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gratch said:


> This thread is about no one other than the OP seeking advice, loz83 shouldn't be targeted for basically saying we should keep on topic. I'm sure a mod will be along to say the same thing a few times in futility before having to close the thread.


*You're not a mod, * stop trying to tell people what to do!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

lisat.x said:


> can i just say i asked for sum advice (bad mistake that was)i have not lied to any1 and i havent tried to shift the blame onto any1 either!! i have in fact collected alot of good advice from the older posts on here so thank u for that.


I'm glad you've managed to get some info, please do keep us updated  As bad as this seems when the time comes there will be people to support you.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad you're getting the advice and help you came here for.

I do think it would benefit the forum and its membership hugely if you could spare a few minutes at some time in the future to ask the vet in question about the perceived benefits of not spaying a cat until she's had one call and post a little bit here, or on a new thread, about his/her thoughts.

It might be a nice way of repaying the forum for the help and advice you receive


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> *You're not a mod*, stop trying to tell people what to do!


I'm not telling anyone what to do. I'm _suggesting_ we keep on topic. I also _suggest_ you put me back on ignore if you don't want to read my posts. I'm really done this time unless the OP needs answering.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

How strange we had exactly the same thread yesterday as well, about the same subject. 

All i can offer is good luck for all the hard work you are going to endure with your kittens and let us just hope that you will get her spayed after she has had her kittens. 

She is too young to be a mum but you already know that don't you??


----------



## lisat.x (Apr 24, 2011)

yes il ask vet when im next in being as im being made out to b a liar!!.ill keep u updated.
il also keep looking for the advice im needing thru older posts so no need to give advice on this thread if there was any to give me.
ill also keep u updated on progress of my cat and her kittens on another thread if thats ok with every1.x


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> You can't be serious!
> 
> So am I to take from that your story about how your girl became pregnant was made up?


no, it wasn't, but I still got all this anyway, so what difference did it make that I had a valid reason for my girl not being spayed? 

accidents happen, they really do, like anything in life, u dont plan for it to happen, it just does, and you deal with the consequences, not just with cats but with everything, its just a fact of life, and im done arguing and defending myself, im a responsible person and did the best for my girl when i found out she was expecting, isn't that all we can hope to acheive?


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

loz83 said:


> yes people should have their cats spayed, but if they dont, and the inevitable happens, this forum is here to help them out, which is the point of it I thought


*"Cat Breeding - Discuss all topics related to responsible cat breeding. Including help and advice on cat breeding issues regarding the mating process, pregnancy issues, post birth issues and all other related topics".*

I guess its the way we read things, this bit is copied from the top of the page, it is to describe the cat breeding section and what its here for.

i think some of us put more emphasis on the words *RESPONSIBLE BREEDING *than others. Nowhere on there does it say *"Discuss all topics related to responsible cat breeding and accidental-deliberate moggy breeding with no attempts to be responsible"*.

Maybe you could have a word with the powers that be to change that bit to include irresponsible breeding in the forums description of itsself.



gskinner123 said:


> But I can't stand the thought of people treating me like an idiot and/or trying pull the wool over my eyes; I tend to have a bad reaction to that. Others here may be comfortable in spending their time helping someone who has possibly blatently lied to shift blame. I am not.


no, the idea of being treated like a fool is far from appealing to me. i just wish people would say "i fancied a cute litter of kittens so let my girl out when she was on heat"



gloworm*mushroom said:


> Giving advice is fine, but these people deserve to know the idiocy of their actions.
> 
> Mistakes should not happen. Deliberate moggy matings should not happen. People are bloody selfish and are either too lazy to spay or want kittens cos they are cute.


I agree



lisat.x said:


> can i just say i asked for sum advice (bad mistake that was)i have not lied to any1 and i havent tried to shift the blame onto any1 either!! i have in fact collected alot of good advice from the older posts on here so thank u for that.


I dont believe your vet ever gave you this advice, but I am happy to stand corrected. if you would like to PM the details of the vets practice i will happily call them up and clarify, and if i am wrong i will happily come on here and confirm that indeed your vet did give out the advice that a cat should have a heat cycle before neutering, but i think we both know youre telling porkies


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Prevention is better than cure. For what's it's worth I don't include loz in my 'back yard breeders of the forum' group. Taking on a pregnant stray is different.



However, this alliance of people with pregnant moggies is sickening, personally. You all claim to be responsible for your actions but you are encouraging others to do the same as you through your words. No matter what you claim to be doing...


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Prevention is better than cure. For what's it's worth I don't include loz in my 'back yard breeders of the forum' group. Taking on a pregnant stray is different.
> 
> However, this alliance of people with pregnant moggies is sickening, personally. You all claim to be responsible for your actions but you are encouraging others to do the same as you through your words. No matter what you claim to be doing...


I have actively tried to encourage people that aren't sure whether or not to spay that they should spay. The recent threads have been for cats that are 7+ weeks pregnant and I'm not comfortable advising people to spay at that point. If the OP has already decided to keep the kittens, I will advise them to my limited capabilities. I will also defend them in so much as that if they came here for advice, they should get their advice and not admonished because it's already past that point. It shows a certain amount of consideration that they're researching now and can be advised of when to spay, when to rehome kittens, when to seek the vet and so on.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I am the first to put my hand up and say every cat i've had has been spayed  but people do come on here for advice when its too late, that just seems to be how it is 

the ones that come on here tho, obviously want the best for the queen and subsequent kittens, or why would they be here? 

I had loads of advice and help when my girl was expecting, and other than the why wasn't she spayed question, i got some fantastic advice which helped me no end, and I thank everyone for that 

Also help and support after the kittens were born, and I definately got straight in at the deep end with her needing a c-section etc. 

This is what we should be offering people


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

loz83 said:


> But no one has actually given advice, except to berate the OP as to why she didnt get her cat neutered, either her vet has 'strange and stupid' pratices or to say she lied about the vet and deliberately got a moggie pregnant.


For the record, I am _always_ happy to give advice and I never make judgments about people with pregnant moggies (which is probably why I am so unpopular here). I just don't see what advice is needed at the moment. The cat will have the kittens, hopefully everything will be OK, if it isn't OK then we will all be here to give advice.

Liz


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Do you know something?

I think the OP got given a VERY rough ride in here. Apart from a few helpful posters, many of you were simply...pardon the pun...catty with her!

If you cannot see how you are coming across, even when a MODERATOR tells you there is a problem, then you really do need to take a break from the forum.

This forum isn't a place for you to bash new people over the head with your big sticks, or take your own personal frustrations out on them.

Try helping people...it's what they come here for.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Do you know something?
> 
> I think the OP got given a VERY rough ride in here. Apart from a few helpful posters, many of you were simply...pardon the pun...catty with her!
> 
> ...


Did you read the first post ,where the op states that her young, calling(wanting to be mated)unneutered female cat "escaped into the clutches of the local rapist,Was mated and instead of taking her to be spayed once she had stopped calling,waited for weeks before coming to the forum to ask for help.Bit late for the advice bit dont you think.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

classixuk - I think even the mod got a going at at one point  and I whole-heartedly agree with you


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

buffie said:


> Did you read the first post ,where the op states that her young, calling(wanting to be mated)unneutered female cat "escaped into the clutches of the local rapist,Was mated and instead of taking her to be spayed once she had stopped calling,waited for weeks before coming to the forum to ask for help.Bit late for the advice bit dont you think.


I dont think cats have the mentality to be rapists, its just nature taking its course


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

buffie said:


> Did you read the first post ,where the op states that her young, calling(wanting to be mated)unneutered female cat "escaped into the clutches of the local rapist,Was mated and instead of taking her to be spayed once she had stopped calling,waited for weeks before coming to the forum to ask for help.Bit late for the advice bit dont you think.


I am going to repeat myself here!

Please seriously consider



> Guys you are all VERY knowledgeable, and I know also (rightly so) VERY passionate about good breeding ethics and the state of the rescues.
> 
> BUT this is often over shaddowed by the way you come across. Has it occoured to you that some people may not have researched pet ownership to the degree many of us has? Has it not occoured that they may have done what their parents did? and their gran parents? Has it ocoured to you that many may come up with an "excuse" due to the way people reply. Mabey they are made to feel small, therefore don't feel they can say "ok sorry I knew no better"?
> 
> ...


To call a male cat doing what male cats do Is rather melodramatic do you not think.

If you guys really cannot help the OP then this thread will be closed.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

loz83 said:


> I dont think cats have the mentality to be rapists, its just nature taking its course


Do you honestly think it is the way that animals supposedly under our care should have to live."Rapist" as I hope you are aware ,is mearly a turn of phrase to show just what did actually happen to that young cat.Who knows how many others "had a go" too.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

buffie said:


> Do you honestly think it is the way that animals supposedly under our care should have to live."Rapist" as I hope you are aware ,is mearly a turn of phrase to show just what did actually happen to that young cat.Who knows how many others "had a go" too.


did u not read what the mod just put?????

Its normal behaviour for cats, im sure the female willingly lifted up her bottom too!!!!!

Its nature, it happens 

it doesn't show anything by calling a male cat a rapist, think this thread should be closed now cos its just getting silly :


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

buffie said:


> Did you read the first post ,where the op states that her young, calling(wanting to be mated)unneutered female cat "escaped into the clutches of the local rapist,Was mated and instead of taking her to be spayed once she had stopped calling,waited for weeks before coming to the forum to ask for help.Bit late for the advice bit dont you think.


No. It isn't too late for advice.

I presume by the writing style of the OP that she's still quite young, and she's obviously never read books or watched DVDs about caring for her queen.

Her cat is 11 months old and appears to be a moggie. She feeds it on Whiskas. With that in mind, do you think the person who sold her that cat 9 months ago also gave her a kitten pack including trial bags of food, insurance, tips, pedigree map and an endorsement on future litters? Of course not.

The OP has never had the opportunity to be enlightened with the type of knowledge you guys have. It's quite easy to see that.

She came here looking to expand her knowledge and get advice so that she can do the best she can for her cat. Instead, she was met with suspicion, demands and incivility.

The only saving grace is that she was able to read more polite and educational threads from last year instead of being hounded from the forum.

We all start learning at some point in our lives. We shouldn't bash people or disrespect them because we learned something before they did. We should nurture them and help them...especially if that's why they are here.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

really like ur 2 cents  lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

loz83 said:


> did u not read what the mod just put?????
> 
> Its normal behaviour for cats, im sure the female willingly lifted up her bottom too!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dont worry I'm done with this.I cross posted with the Mod ok.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Another CAT thread that has gone down the swanny and unbeliveable statements about cats being raped!! and members arguing and a mod having to threaten to close it. 

Just like yesterdays thread that was closed. Does nobody ever learn??


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Another CAT thread that has gone down the swanny and unbeliveable statements about cats being raped!! and members arguing and a mod having to threaten to close it.
> 
> Just like yesterdays thread that was closed. Does nobody ever learn??


its madness i for one would never post on the cat section for advice


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh fab! The thread has been taken over by the pink and fluffy brigade 

May as well close it and lock it away now as it will serve no purpose.

Sue&harvey, the thread for sticking is a great idea. Maybe it's already being written


----------



## catsmum (Feb 4, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> However, this alliance of people with pregnant moggies is sickening, personally. You all claim to be responsible for your actions but* you are encouraging others to do the same as you* through your words. No matter what you claim to be doing...


aint that the truth
for a while i thought it was just condoning moggy breeding on here
but the more i read, the more i see it is active encouragement that's going on

no matter how thinly veiled with "well neutering before it got pregnant would have been best" that encouragment is


----------



## Louise Marsh (Apr 25, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> It is a shame she is pregnant so young, will you be getting her spayed when the kittens are old enough? She could have been spayed at 6 months at the latest
> 
> Anyway, whats done is done  Make sure you have some money put aside in case anything goes wrong with the birth, and naturally keep her inside until she is spayed once the kittens are born.
> 
> ...


Its good to see that you can be nice to some people and give advice. When I ask for help all you done was put me down and make me feel like a bad person. People come here for help not to moaned at!!!!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> Sue&harvey, the thread for sticking is a great idea. Maybe it's already being written


Guess I won't need to put in my time and effort then. Funny how it's a good idea when you're doing it


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Louise Marsh said:


> Its good to see that you can be nice to some people and give advice. When I ask for help all you done was put me down and make me feel like a bad person. People come here for help not to moaned at!!!!!


You're the one with the 8 month old pregnant KITTEN.

At least the OP's kitten has slightly more chance for having a few more months under its little belt. I dont agree with either.


----------

